# Creative Way to Transport Your Buck!!!



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

My son was out hunting with some of his friends a couple weeks back and one of the boys shot a Muley Buck. They had a heck of a time dragging it out and then had not really done much planning on how they were going to get a buck home if they shot one. They had one of the boy's parent's Suburban, so they stuck some branches down the grill to sort of cradle the buck and then somehow or another got the buck on the hood. They had no rope, so they used their belts, shoelaces, and a shirt to lash the buck down for the ride home.. Kids, ya gotta love 'em!! Check the picture out that my son took...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

wow haha that's great


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I believe a big blue tarp would make a good Christmas gift for one of them. Then they can just throw it in the back like most people would. In general tying any big game to any part of the exterior of your vehicle requires a Wisconsin (or further east) liscence plate.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Horsager said:


> I believe a big blue tarp would make a good Christmas gift for one of them. Then they can just throw it in the back like most people would. In general tying any big game to any part of the exterior of your vehicle requires a Wisconsin (or further east) liscence plate.


No arguement here!!! I think he was afraid of what his mother would say if they came home with a buck in the back of the suburban. :lol:


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

I would have to say that is bretty cleaver of them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The whole deer was about medium rare by the time they made it home.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Creative, thats all i can say


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Creative, but I'll bet that dad would have rather had them stuff it into the back, on some kind of tarp, after he saw the scratches on the hood. Whatever, Burl


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Only in Montana......


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Not a Wisconsin plate but a Min. that would make perfect sense !
Irish


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Good thing them belts didn;t come loose: instant hamburger


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I like it!

How did they see over the top to drive?


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Only in Montana do you see things like that......oh yea AND THIS! :beer:

Check out the link for this photo also!

http://www.billingsgazette.com/newdex.p ... -trail.inc


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

WORDS CANNOT EXPRESS HOW HARD I AM LAUGHING! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> In general tying any big game to any part of the exterior of your vehicle requires a Wisconsin (or further east) liscence plate.


Maybe it requires a Kentucky plate, Me and 2 of my buddies came home one day with 4 deer tied to the roof of my Cherokee.

Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I put on a ton of miles in ND/SD and every fall starting in late Aug you start to see pickups and SUV's with Antelope, then later deer and elk tied to the top. Without fail the liscence plates are Wisconsin, Iowa, Michigan, Minnesota, in that order. I always wondered how those antelope tasted after riding home 1200 miles with the hide on in 90 degree heat and 1200 miles of "road grime" marinated into them. In Wisconsin that must be "aging" the meat.


----------

